# A Humble Request...



## steeldragons (Jul 19, 2013)

Could we possibly move the "Spotlight" forum to below the D&D/PF forum OR move it to the top, above the Tabletop forum...you want it to be a "Spotlight" after all. Or moved to the News forum? As, it is, basically, going to be "news" about the highlighted system of the month.

It is annoying...mildly so...but thought I'd mention it anyway...to have it smack at the bottom of my screen and need to scroll up to see it. Obviously, people with larger (more tall) screens than I have won't e bothered. But as someone who exists on ENworld exclusively through his laptop...this doesn't work.

Yes. I know this is a whiny "woe is me, I need to scroll down a bit"...and I hate myself for it...but if you want it to be a "spotlight"...why isn't it the first thing we see?

Granted, I have no interest in Shadowrun...so this matters not at all for me this month...other months, I may be more interested. Such is the fickle nature of gamers.

The site is, of course, your own...I just don't understand the weird [to me] placement.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 24, 2013)

It's less than a third of the way down my screen.  Everyone has different viewing devices, from big flatscreens to mobile phones.  Unfortunately, there's no ideal forum order that suits all of them.


----------



## Jeff Carlsen (Aug 1, 2013)

At the moment, ENWorld's use of horizontal space is just shy of horrendous. Moving the spotlight forum to the top does make a lot of sense.


----------

